# Help : connecter IPAD à un DD externe et plus



## labasritas (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Jai besoin de laide car je vais finir par me jeter par la fenêtre, même si jhabite au RdC

Voici ma situation

Jai un IPAD 2 , iMac 10.5.8, hifi avec entrée optique, un disque dur multimédia externe avec sortie optique / analogique + un port USB, une télé LED Samsung 

Sur le disque dur jai de la musique, films et photo

Jai raccordé la sortie audio optique du DD externe à mon hifi
Le DD externe est connecté aussi en USB à la télé
Je peux regarder mes films avec le son depuis mon Hifi
Je peux aussi écouter de la musique (mais il faut que la télé soit allumé pour que je puisse choisir les morceaux)
Je peux aussi regarder mes photos sur la télé

Jusquau la pas de problème je suis content

Maintenant je voudrais pourvoir connecter mon IPAD au DD externe pour pouvoir avoir accès a mes musiques depuis IPAD et les lancer  sans passer par la télé


Ensuite je voudrais aussi pouvoir connecter mon IPAD  sur mon hifi pour pouvoir écouter la musique depuis Deezer, ou  Spotify etc.ou si c'est pas possible alors connecter mon imac sur le hifi?

avez vous une ou des solutions simple , car vous avez deviné je ne suis pas tres bon en high tech 
Merci davance pour vos lumières


----------



## AZTT (22 Décembre 2011)

prends toi une APPLE TV et tout devient simple et sans fil


----------



## labasritas (22 Décembre 2011)

merci AZTT
en effet appel TV semble etre le bonheur !!
je vais me faire un petit cadeau de noel sans attendre le pere noel


une dernière question
avec appel TV connecté en optique à mon hifi, quand je vais sur deezer et que je lance mon playlist le son sortira automatiquement depuis hifi?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2011)

labasritas a dit:


> merci AZTT
> en effet appel TV semble etre le bonheur !!
> je vais me faire un petit cadeau de noel sans attendre le pere noel
> 
> ...





Perso j'ai disque sur réseau (Nas) sur lequel est installé un serveur iTune... Du coup j'ai accès à la musique en ligne à la maison...


Avec ace player, j'en peut steamer des films depuis mon disque dur sur mon iPad ordi éteint... Ça fonctionne super bien....


----------



## AZTT (26 Décembre 2011)

l' APPLE TV non jaibraké reçoit tout ce qui passe par ITunes
et accède de lui même à Youtube, Vimeo... et qq autres

en jaibraké elle lit à peu près tout ce qui bouge...

l'apple tv reçoit tout ce qui transite par AIRPLAY bien sûr...


----------



## labasritas (28 Décembre 2011)

bonjour
je viens enfin de recevoir mon appel TV. merci pere noel c'est a dire moi meme


le branchement c'est fait tout marche bien trop facile Appel TV. excellent
j'ai partagé mon iTune j'ai accès a mes musiques, mes films etc qui sont sur mon iTune et ça marche super.

il me reste 3 points que j'ai du mal 

1) connecter mon iPad 2 sur apple TV en wifi. comment faire?

2) sur mon iMac j'ai un disque dur externe avec mes films, musiques, photos (y en a plus que sur mon DD iMac, d'ailleurs comme j'ai plus beaucoup de place sur mon iMac mon but est de basculer tous ce que j'ai comme filmes, musiques, photos sur DD externe et faire de la place sur mon iMac. donc je voudrais accéder depuis mon appel TV au contenu de ce DD externe.

3) est ce que depuis Ipad je peux accéder à ce même DD externe?

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

